# Форум на русском языке  > Угрозы информационной безопасности  > Спам и мошенничество в сети  >  Кредиты - будьте бдительны!

## Val_Ery

В мире существует множество схем по изыманию денег из карманов граждан.
Сейчас речь не об этом. Хотя бы по той причине, что деньги из Вашего кармана не пропадут. Они, с некоторой долей вероятности, туда, то есть в карман, просто не попадут. Они, опять же, с некоторой вероятностью могут попасть в чужой карман, минуя Ваш. Но с оформлением на Вас. Чем это чревато, я думаю, понимают все.

Сразу скажу, сам я кредитов никогда не брал. Ни товаром, ни деньгами... И да. Я признаю, что абсолютно не вписываюсь в нашу российскую систему потребления:
а) чтобы потреблять, гражданин должен брать кредиты,
б) которые должен потом отрабатывать,
в) если отрабатывать не получается, возникают приставы/коллекторы,
г) деятельность которых обсуждается на самом высоком уровне (дума/законопроекты),
д) короче, развлекуха для всей страны.

И ещё одна изначальная оговорка: то, о чем пойдет речь, вполне может и не быть мошенничеством. Просто есть добросердечные граждане, желающие Вам помочь за чисто символическую мзду. А может и нету таких...
Здесь всё - на свой страх и риск. Если есть в душе капля паранойи (или здравого смысла), уверен, Вы подобное сами обойдете стороной.

Именно здравый смысл заставил меня написать сей пост. Потому что человек, попросивший меня объяснить "а в чем же здесь подвох?", сам достаточно "тертый калач", но вот, по его же словам, "звучит-то красиво!".

I. Как включается схема.
Искать человека, которому нужны деньги, не сложно. Достаточно просто разместить объявление. И ждать, когда же тебе позвонят/напишут.
В данном случае я просто забил в Гугл номер телефона "8 926 711 57 87" в кавычках. 
Более 700 результатов поиска. Практически все - доски объявлений примерно следующего содержания:



> Кредит всем! Реальный вариант для сложных ситуаций.
> Без залогов, поручителей и предоплат. Главное условие отсутствие судебных решений не в вашу пользу.
> Работаем со всеми регионами РФ, кредитная история не важна


Человек, ищущий бабло в сети, подобным, скорее всего, заинтересуется.
Кредитору надо только ввести контактные данные:
- мыло (лучше, импортное)
- номер телефона (на кого оно оформлено, потребитель все равно не узнает, но даже если и узнает, то опыт "первых контент-провайдеров" говорит о том, что все равно никого не найдут)
и ожидать потенциальную жертву.

II. Убеждение
Здесь всё зависит от умения кредитора "вешать" лапшу. Но, учитывая тот факт, что в сети по доскам деньги ищут только те, кому их больше нигде не дают, можно предположить, что "лапша" от банковской будет отличаться только наличием одного условия: "моя маржа".
Повторюсь, кредитов никогда не брал, поэтому что говорят в банках - не знаю. С сетевыми кредиторами по телефону не общался, но вот знакомого угораздило написать ему посредством формы обратной связи.
Ответ кредитора прилагаю. Ибо, на моё ИМХО, это просто шедевр!




> *Доброго времени суток!**
> 
> Помогаем оформить кредит в Газпромбанке, через своих работников в банке.
> Очень высокая гарантия получения при соблюдении минимальных условий.  На
> данный момент можем завести и одобрить кредит до 3000000 без вашего
> присутствия, а выдать в любом филиале и регионе присутствия банка(
> http://www.gazprombank.ru/additional...show_all_rus=Y).
> 
> *Условия по кредитованию*: работаю с суммой кредита от 100000 до 3000000
> ...


Судить, насколько это отличается от "банковской лапшы" я предоставляю Вам. Сам я такого количества текста просто не осилил... Просто выхватил то, что сразу бросается в глаза.

III. В чем опасность.

- Для подателей сиих объявлений
Значит, чела этого, который кредитор, зовут Нестеров Сергей.
Сергей, если Вы читаете это и + оказываете реальные услуги нуждающимся в помощи гражданам, прошу, сделайте выводы. Потому что всё это напоминает развод чистой воды.
Во-первых, потому что отсутствует контактная информация. Номер телефона и почта на гугле контактными данными для рядового гражданина не являются. Если Вы оказываете реальные услуги, сделайте сайт на Вордпрессе со своей фотографией и указанием места, где эту фотографию потом искать.
Во-вторых, поработайте над текстом. Идущие рядом "процесс занимает 4-5 дней" и "Если не беру трубку или сбрасываю" сразу наводят на конкретные мысли
В-третьих, поменьше "пальцегнутий" типа "свои работники в банке", потому что этим Вы напрягаете службу безопасности самого банка, которую напрягает руководство банка, вдруг узнавшее, что в их структуре есть чьи-то сотрудники. Применительно к газпрому могу с уверенностью заявить: у них напрягают и за меньшее, допрос с пристрастием будет самым меньшим злом для подобного своего сотрудника.

- Для нуждающихся в финансах граждан
Вам нужно просто осознать все предыдущие три пункта. Потому что получается так:
а) сотрудники газпромбанка (в данном примере) "левачат" на фальшивых кредитах (фальшивых потому, что без знаний определенных личностей Вам эти кредиты сам банк НЕ ДАСТ),
б) посредником в которых выступает некто гражданин нестеров (к банку, может быть, отношения не имеющий),
в) найти которого можно только посредством мобильного телефона при условии, что звонок он не сбросит.
А теперь самый главный "финт ушами" - (я просто очистил предыдущую цитату от шлака, вырвал, так сказать, слова из контекста) - Вам необходимо предоставить цветные сканы всех страниц паспорта + второго документа (водительские права - лучший вариант) + без вашего присутствия оформим на вас три мульона...
Теперь становится понятно, почему "не беру трубку или сбрасываю"? Просто челу нужны заявленные им 4-5 дней.

IV. Выводы.
Публикация сего материала в разделе "Спам и мошенничество" никоим образом не говорит о том, что гражданин нестеров является мошенником. Вполне возможно, он реально помагает людям в трудных ситуациях. Только вот делает это как-то коряво и полупрофессионально.
А вот всем гражданам, строящим свою жизнь на основе безудержного потребления, просто хочется сказать 
"Будьте бдительны! Рассматривайте подобные предложения с точки зрения абсолютной паранойи. Ибо предложение может сделать вашу жизнь ещё более интересной и увлекательной. И помните - Вы трудитесь для того, чтобы позволить себе что-то сверх, а не берете кредиты, чтобы потом их отрабатывать."

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

